# what is vocational training student visa ? How do I check whether I qualify for it ?



## Pinkzebra (May 19, 2014)

Any idea about the scholarships available for this visa category ?

Right now I am on a working holiday visa. Can I convert it into vocational training student visa to pursue my masters ?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Pinkzebra said:


> Any idea about the scholarships available for this visa category ?
> 
> Right now I am on a working holiday visa. Can I convert it into vocational training student visa to pursue my masters ?


Vocational training is for trade courses,I would imagine they would be of no use for a Masters Degree


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

No scholarships at all for this visa category....its the lowest of qualifications...hairdressing etc


----------

